# 2009 NBA Summer League Schedule



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Friday, July 10
> Rockets vs. Warriors
> 
> Saturday, July 11
> ...


http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2009/6/8/902197/2009-nba-summer-league-schedule


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Summer league would be more interesting if we know who the Rockets are going to draft or bringing over from overseas for next season. Well, here comes the long and boring offseason.


----------

